# modifier 59 - Good morning to all



## alices (Jul 13, 2011)

Good morning to all, can someone please help me on this we are haveing a debate on this and need some insight and guidance. where what procedures would get the 59 modifier on the following examples.
96361 x2
96374
96375 x2
96372 x2
2nd senario
96361 x3
96365
96366 x3
hydration codes are being picked up because they have different times than the infusion. so with these codes which ones would get the mod 59 thank you, alice


----------



## eadun2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

alices said:


> Good morning to all, can someone please help me on this we are haveing a debate on this and need some insight and guidance. where what procedures would get the 59 modifier on the following examples.
> 96361 x2
> 96374
> 96375 x2
> ...



First example only the 96372 would get a modifier 59.  On the second one, none would.  Hope this helps.


----------

